# SPEAKING of location... Who is in Nashville???  Photowalk??



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

I asked this before, but I forget.  I know Aaron is.  I know SCraig is.  I know Sm4him is... at least in TN...

I've been wanting to go on an urban photowalk downtown, and I was thinking maybe at the end of next month it'd be fun to do one??? Maybe???


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

And *I've* been thinking about taking a trip out that way--visit my eldest in Murfreesboro, visit a friend in Antioch, and see about maybe checking out Radnor Lake with Scott.  End of next month might well be a good time for me to plan it; probably have to be somewhere around the last weekend of July, though, for me.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

If the timing is right I may be able to swing down that way.  It's hard to say though as I have a hard time seeing more than a few days ahead of schedule.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> And *I've* been thinking about taking a trip out that way--visit my eldest in Murfreesboro, visit a friend in Antioch, and see about maybe checking out Radnor Lake with Scott.  End of next month might well be a good time for me to plan it; probably have to be somewhere around the last weekend of July, though, for me.



That works better for me anyway.  I have to tie up some loose ends before I start taking more photos that are gonna sit on my hard drive, hahaha.



bentcountershaft said:


> If the timing is right I may be able to swing down that way.  It's hard to say though as I have a hard time seeing more than a few days ahead of schedule.



Hurray!!!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 26, 2013)

Weeeelllllllll, OK, you twisted my arm


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Weeeelllllllll, OK, you twisted my arm



HURRAY AGAIN!!!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright, let's do it! I'm gonna check with my friend out in Antioch and see whether she'll be in town anytime around the end of July (they spend a lot of time in Brazil, especially during the summer).   After that, I'll have a better idea of when I can plan to come out there.  I'd probably make a long weekend of it, so I could meet up with ya'll one day and spend the other two with my friend and/or my son.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Alright, let's do it! I'm gonna check with my friend out in Antioch and see whether she'll be in town anytime around the end of July (they spend a lot of time in Brazil, especially during the summer).   After that, I'll have a better idea of when I can plan to come out there.  I'd probably make a long weekend of it, so I could meet up with ya'll one day and spend the other two with my friend and/or my son.



Awesome!!!!  Just let me know!!


----------



## Smith1988 (Jul 9, 2013)

I live in hermitage, that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 9, 2013)

I ain't getting outside until October now 

Seriously, we do all need to get together and at least say hello.  If you want to do a downtown photo walk the best time is on Saturday or Sunday morning.  You have to step over a few people left laying around from the previous night, but there are no crowds early.

Radnor Lake HAS to be done early.  By 9:00 the parking lots on both ends are full on the weekends.  There are other places for wildlife around here such as Warner Park (lots of Hummingbirds in the fall), Shelby Park (ducks and a large greenway), Couchville Lake (beautiful place that few people know about), Centennial Park (relatively tame birds and squirrels, the Parthenon, and some other cool stuff), Old Hickory WMA (waterfowl, herons, eagles, lots of stuff but it's a HUGE place).


----------



## e.rose (Jul 9, 2013)

Smith1988 said:


> I live in hermitage, that sounds like a good idea!



Yay!!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 9, 2013)

SCraig said:


> I ain't getting outside until October now
> 
> Seriously, we do all need to get together and at least say hello.  If you want to do a downtown photo walk the best time is on Saturday or Sunday morning.  You have to step over a few people left laying around from the previous night, but there are no crowds early.
> 
> Radnor Lake HAS to be done early.  By 9:00 the parking lots on both ends are full on the weekends.  There are other places for wildlife around here such as Warner Park (lots of Hummingbirds in the fall), Shelby Park (ducks and a large greenway), Couchville Lake (beautiful place that few people know about), Centennial Park (relatively tame birds and squirrels, the Parthenon, and some other cool stuff), Old Hickory WMA (waterfowl, herons, eagles, lots of stuff but it's a HUGE place).



I dunno about everyone else, but is prefer to go downtown and do some urban shooting.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 10, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I dunno about everyone else, but is prefer to go downtown *and do some urban shooting*.


Dammit, now I have to clean my gun ;(


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm near Chattanooga. I would be up for a meet and shoot.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 10, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> I'm near Chattanooga. I would be up for a meet and shoot.



Bring it on!  I love Chattanooga, it's a really nice place.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> I'm near Chattanooga. I would be up for a meet and shoot.



Hurray!


----------

